# MY 4 Rats !!!!



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone these are my babies 

The 2 Boys
Bentley(peach fuzz siamese dumbo hairless) and his son rocky(dumbo siamese)
The 2 Girls
Cream(cream self rex) and her daughter Lacy(dumbo black self rex)

cream and lacy are new here just got them the other day bentley and rocky been her for awhile now they are so fun bentley is the wild child lol rocky is machevious never know what he is up to cream is kinda sky she is skiddish so iv been working with her lacy is so sweet she is a little doll hope you enjoy seeing there pictures


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Them some smexy ratties!!


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG the rex dumbo baby is to die for! I have a rex and adore her.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Cute! Love your rats! One day I hope to get a dumbo siamese myself.


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you they are my 1st rex iv never seen one in person before i got them  and i love siamese they are so pretty i hope you end up getting one


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

here are some updated pics of my Rats i took the other night :

Cream(cream berkshire rex with ruby eyes) and her daughter Lacy(dumbo black self rex)

















































and Bentley(dumbo siamese hairless with peach fuzz lol) and his son Rocky(dumbo siamese)


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

awww


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

im looking at getting a new cage for the girls what do you think about this cage ????

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...HWZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302889674&sr=8-1


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are some updated pics of the girls cream and lacy they are out of there cage playing in there house on my room floor which they love to do lol Cream is still shy but im working with her and she is getting better everyday lacy is soooo cute and sooo fun she just loves to be pet and loved up on she is like a little princess haha


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Lacy is too cute for words! Look forward to more pics.


----------

